# jd (4in) vs feeder(1 1/2)



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i ahve the video off my dads 900 dollar camera and i ahve no idea how to get it to here or anything else for the matter

i promise there will be vids of my rtc ,jds,pike cichlid, pickerel, fishing fights, and and my other oddballs(northern trout gudgeon and e-cat)


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

1. are the videos already on the computer or are they still on the camera

2. if they are on the computer u need to use something like windows movie maker to edit them and to compress them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..plus,you also have to find a host in order to post your video.we do not offer that service.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

taht sux


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

and why the hell would you feed a cichlid a feeder anyway?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

for the same reason you feed a snakehead a mouse; its entertaining


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> for the same reason you feed a snakehead a mouse; its entertaining












so entertaining!


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> and why the hell would you feed a cichlid a feeder anyway?


Not to say that JD's are, but there ARE piscavorious cichlids. That said, are there any fish that wouldn't be better off on prepared foods in an aquarium environment?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

peacock said peacock bass would do better on an all-fish diet. His particular specimens were raised exclusively on a diet of 3-5" goldfish, though I believe he feeds them pellets now


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

who sed i feed them feeders all the time??? i didnt

if u wanna bitchabout it go in some other forum liek sci discussion and dig one up

i stated i have a vid of my jd wackin some feeders not to ask for ur opinion on wat the feeders can do after a while

idc cuz its not his staple diet... (beefheart is)

so if ur not gonan help em dont post the only guys in here who wanna see it are like p45 lonald and kreth10rbp

itd b appreciated if one of yall could "teach" me how to post vids.. i have many vids ranging from 1min to 10 min lying aroudn the house wether it be mating rituals fights frenzy fishing (for natives) or eating


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

well video cameras usually do come with editing software and windows media player is good or when you upload pics it shuld have the mpg or somthing like that format for vids


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would help you but I have no clue how to do it








sry dude


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i know digital camera's but not camcorders.







most digi cams have video clips youcan do for like 2 minutes, try it if you have it!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea i do i think i will.... il go buy feeders tomorrow wmaybe do a vid of my wolf eatina feder or two


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

got the vid?


----------

